

The Pirates Can't Be Stopped - raganwald
http://www.portfolio.com/news-markets/national-news/portfolio/2008/01/14/Media-Defenders-Profile

======
jimbokun
Nah, still 8 games under .500.

<http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/standings>

For 16 years running, now. Sigh.

------
Xichekolas
> _"The music companies were put on earth to make the video companies seem
> like visionaries," says Michael Gartenberg, research director of analysis
> firm JupiterResearch._

That might be the funniest thing I have read all day. Sadly it's so very true.

------
cdr
Old, but great.

------
railsjedi
Read it again for the first time.

Still, gave me a chance to read through it again. Really well done piece.

------
xlnt
dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=113050>

~~~
unalone
Yeah. Guess posting the entire thing on one page got around that system.

~~~
raganwald
An accident. I saw it on proggit, and the first thing I did was check the
front page to see if it was already here so I could read the comments and
maybe add my 2c. I assumed it would already have been posted, I just failed to
assume it would have been posted 171 days ago!

As for the one page thing, isn't that the "standard?" If not, please post the
printable versions or one page versions of stories like this. Why page through
an article just to cause exaggerated page views and ad impressions for someone
with an old-school magazine business model???

~~~
unalone
No, I agree. I much prefer one-page posts. The the OP didn't, and that's why
the system let it through.

